# white oak burl bowl



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is the first finished piece that I made from the white oak burl.
[attachment=8800][attachment=8801]
Not as much figure as I would have liked, but all the worm holes are pretty cool!
Tom


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 6, 2012)

Your right, the worm holes are way cool! It would be very difficult to reproduce what nature creates. Great job! well done!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2012)

I think the worms ate all of the figure!

Seriously, that's a cool piece! I love the wormy bits!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 6, 2012)

very cool peice thats wild stuff there yep duckman


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 6, 2012)

Well done, Not everybody can turn a colander. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Dusty (Aug 7, 2012)

That would be a great bowl to drain spaghetti.. LOL I love it.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 7, 2012)

I like it! It would take some really special burl to be better than those worm tracks IMO.


----------



## dean jordan (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice form and great use of the wood. I like the satin finish.


----------



## phinds (Aug 8, 2012)

WOW ... that's really neat.


----------

